# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ >  معرفی ابزارها و کمپوننت های دات نت

## gdevnb

به نام خدا 
*با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان و اساتید گرامی*

هدف از ایجاد این تاپیک معرفی ابزارهایی است که کمتر مورد توجه دوستان قرار میگیرند و در شرایط خاص مورد استفاده قرار می گیرند و بعضاً کمپوننت های مهم و مشهور نیز بررسی می گردد امید است که مورد توجه و لطف دوستان و اساتید گرامی قرار گیرد.


قبل از مطالعه به موارد زیر توجه بفرمایید:
اگر در مورد ابزار معرفی شده سوالی مطرح است آنرا از طریق پیام خصوصی یا ایجاد تاپیک جدید مطرح بفرمایید و از ایجاد پست در این قسمت خوداری فرماییداز مطرح کردن مواردی حاشیه ای خوداری فرماییدصورتی که تمایل به همکاری با پیام خصوصی به بنده اطلاع بدهید.
هر گونه کپی برداری از مطالب این تاپیک با ذکر کامل منبع توصیه می شود.

----------


## gdevnb

.
. .
. . .
Reserved For Future

----------


## gdevnb

.
. .
. . .
Reserved For Future

----------


## gdevnb

*F-IN-BOX .Net Edition* 
این کمپوننت تو تاپیکهای قبلی معرفی شده بود که اینجا هم کپیش کردم.

"از این کمپوننت برای *پخش فایلهای Swf و Flv* استفاده میشه.
لازم به ذکره که این کمپوننت از انجین داخلی برای پخش این نوع فایلها استفاده نمیکنه بلکه یه wrapper حول (official swflash.ocx/flash.ocx) ایجاد میکنه, در نتیجه مشکلات این ocx را نداره و محدودیتهای پلیر ماکرومدیا را رفع میکنه."
Macromedia Flash Player ActiveX 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9 are supported 
*ویژگیها*:
فراخوانی فایلهای فلش به صورت استریم البته مستقیم و نه به صورت فایلهای temporary در نتیجه با استفاده از این روش می تونیم از فایلهای فلش محافظت کنیم.Transparency به صورت کامل پشتیبانی میشهپخش فایلهای FLV از طریق استریمفعال و غیر فعال کردن صدا در فلش , و کم و زیاد کردن صداپشتیبانی از API های خارجی, در نتیجه میتونید توابع داخل فیلم فلشتون رو فراخوانی کنیدCall an ActionScript function from an application 

Call an application function from a flash script 
فراخوانی تابعی که شما نوشتید از طریق اسکریپتهای فلشپشتیبانی از زبانهای دلفی , دات نت و Asp.netلیست کامل ویژگی ها 

http://www.f-in-box.com/dotnet 
download trial version

----------


## gdevnb

PDFView4NET یک toolkit برای دات نت میباشد که برنامه های تحت این پلت فرم را قادر به *خواندن و پرینت فایلهای PDF* می نماید.این toolkit بر مبانی engine داخلی خودش کار میکند لذا نیاز به هیچکونه نرم افزار خارجی برای کار ندارد. :تشویق: 
این کمپوننت با سی شارپ نوشته شده و کاملاً مدیریت شده است.

*ویژگیها*:*لود فایلهای pdf به صورت فایل در سیستم و استریم*پشتیبانی از نوشتن حاشیه در فایلهای pdfپشتیبانی از bookmarks navigationامکان اضافه یا حذف یه فایل به صورت attach به فایلهای pdfرندر و پرینت فایلهای pdf Render PDF files to Bmp, Gif, Jpeg or TiffRender PDF files to System.Drawing.Graphicsپشتیبانی از فایلهای رمزنگاری شده (both RC4 40/128bit and AES 128bit )فیلترها و انواع فشرده سازی مورد پشتیبانیFlateDecodeDCTDecodeCCITTFaxDecodeLZWDecodeASCII85DecodeASCIIHexDecodeتصاویرRAW, DCT and CCITTInline imagesSoft masks, image masks and chroma key masksفونتهاStandard PDF fontsEmbedded fontsCID-keyed fontsTrueTypeType 1 (CFF and Postscript)ColorspacesDevice colorspaces: RGB, CMYK and GrayCalibrated colorspaces: CalRGB, CalGray, Lab and ICCSeparationDeviceNIndexed...
سایت سازنده
http://o2sol.com

----------


## gdevnb

TX Text Control .NET
این کمپوننت از سری کمپوننتهای word processing میباشد(باز کردن و ویرایش فایلهایی که پشتیبانی میکندنظیر فایلهای ورد 2007) که قابل استفاده در win , web apps میباشد




*ویژگیها*: 
پشتیبانی از فرمت های DOCX, DOC, RTF, PDF, XML, HTML, CSS, GIF

BMP, JPG, PNG, ANSI, Unicode و ... Export به صورت فایلهای pdf ,html ,css,*قابلیت اضافه کردن پسورد به فایل pdf خروجی برای باز کردن و چاپ و ویرایش* 
Sections, nested tables, text frames, headers, footers, hyperlinks, bullets, numbered lists, zoom, page view, images, OLE objectslocalized dialog boxes, rulers and toolbars

*Win App Typical Applications*
Report generation 
Client based document conversion 
Rich WYSIWYG word processing 
Document merging 
File format converters (e.g. DOC, RTF to PDF)


 *Web App Typical Applications* 
True WYSIWYG word processing in the browser  
Server document repository 
Multi-user, online collaboration 
 Intranet/Internet word processing 
 Invoice and quotation generation 
 
...
سایت سازنده
http://www.textcontrol.com

----------


## gdevnb

با استفاده از این کمپوننت امکانات مربوط به Email به سادگی در برنامه شما گنجانده میشود.این کمپوننت برای این منظور ازپروتکل های POP3 , IMAP4 و SMTP استفاده می کند.
با استفاده از این کنترل شما میتوانید از سرور میل خود ایمیلهایتان را دریافت کنید یا ایمیل ارسال کنید.این کنترل از اتصالهای ایمن نظیر SSL و TSLنیز پشتیبانی میکند

By simply setting a few properties, a secure connection using 128-bit encryption can be established,
providing your application with the greatest flexibility and highest level of security available. 

*ویژگیها*: 

 
*Managed* code class written in C#‎, compatible with any Visual Studio .NET  language 
*An interface* that is very similar to the Internet Mail ActiveX control 
*Low resource* utilization and no external dependencies on third-party libraries
*An interface* design that greatly simplifies the development of networkingapplications
*Easily create* both secure client and server applications 
*Support* for the standard SSL and TLS security protocols with 128-bit encryption 
*Support* for client certificates when required by the remote host 
*Support* for both implicit and explicit SSL and TLS connections 
*Thread-safe* implementation with full support for multithreaded applications 
*An extensive* Developer's Guide and online Technical Reference 
*A professional* technical support staff and extensive online support
resources
*A trusted* company with over 10 years of experience developing Internet components  
 



...
سایت سازنده
http://www.catalyst.com

----------


## gdevnb

*FASTREPORT® STUDIO - report generator for business*

ابزاری ساده , سریع و بسیار قدرتمند به منظور ایجاد برنامه هایی که شامل گزارش است می باشد .این برنامه تمام ابزارهای لازم برای ایجاد یک گزارش کامل به همراه یک سری مثال در اختیار شما قرار می دهد.



*ویژگیها*: 
سرعت بالا و نیاز سخت افزاری پایین. این برنامه روی سیستم های قدیمی قابل نصب است و به خوبی کار میکند.سایز مورد نیاز برای نصب 7mbرنج وسیعی از آبجکت های مورد نیاز برای گزارش (... ,text, image, chart, barcode )و هر چیزی که برای ایجاد گزارش حر فه ای مورد نیاز استایجاد گزارشهای مخصوص برای پرینترهای dot-matrix و پرینت آنها با سرعت بسیار بالاقابل استفاده در محیطهای
Microsoft Visual C++‎ 6
Microsoft Visual Basic 6
Microsoft Visual C++‎ .NET
Microsoft Visual Basic .NET
Microsoft C#‎.NET
Microsoft Visual FoxPro
Microsoft Access
Microsoft ASP.NET
Borland Delphi .NET
SyBase PowerBuilder 

built-in dialog designer to request parameters before running a report, as well
as macro-language interpreter (four languages available - C++‎Script, 
PascalScript, BasicScript, JScript) for non-standard data handling allows you
to create reports of any level of complexity
...
سایت سازنده
http://fast-report.com/en/products/r...rt-studio.html

----------


## gdevnb

VintaSoftImaging.NET یک toolkit قدرتمند و ساده ی پردازش تصویر برای توسعه دهندگان دات نت است که امکان لود , نمایش , پردازش و پرینت فرمتهای مختلف تصوبر را به شما می دهد. 


*ویژگیها*: 
پشتیبانی از فرمتهای BMP, EMF, EXIF, GIF, animated GIF , Icon, JPEG,PNG ,TIFF,WMF ,multipage TIFFکار با multipage TIFF بصورت مستقیمsplit فایلهای multipage TIFF به تعدادی تصویرتوابع برای پردازش تصویر (Image processing) شامل
despeckle, deskew, border detection, blank page  detection, 
rotation, mirror, crop,  nvert, color conversion, resize, resample, 
change resolution. Magnifier, zoom and select image tools. 
View images in scrollable and zoomable image viewer

View thumbnail images in multi-threaded thumbnail viewerVintaSoftAnnotation.NET Plug-in is developer's tool which allows to work 


with annotations: create, process, delete, save or load from XML or TIFF file. 
Supported annotation types: line, lines, freehand, ruler, rulers, angle,
rectangle, square, ellipse, circle, polygon, freehand polygon, embedded and
referenced image, text, rubber stamp. Individual annotation features:
moving, resizing, rotate and mirroring of annotation, change the background
color of annotation, set transparency, add or remove border to annotation,
rotation assistant, etc

قابل استفاده در 
VB.NET,  VC#‎.NET Borland Delphi, Borland C#‎ Builder, ASP.NET.

...

سایت سازنده 

http://www.vintasoft.com/vsimaging-dotnet-index.html

----------


## gdevnb

*CodeRush for Visual Studio .NET*CodeRush ابزاری است که امکاناتی را به VS افزوده و عملکرد آنرا بهبود می بخشد.CodeRush حامل راههای جدیدی برای Look at Code , Genarated Code و Navigate درون کد و ایجاد Extension های مورد نظرتان میباشد.
 

CodeRush به شما امکان ایجاد کدها و کد تمپلیت های پیچیده در کمترین زمان را میدهد و مدیریت کدهای پیچیده را بسیار آسان مینماید.با استفاده از شما قادرید کد انتخاب شده خود را بسهولت و در کمترین زمان ممکن درون بلاک Try/Catch , Regions یا wrappers مورد نظر خودتان قرار دهید یا قسمت انتخاب شده را reverse کرده یا قسمت های مهم کد خود به سرعت بازبینی کنید 
 
CodeRush includes many powerful templates, but perhaps the most powerful CodeRush feature is the ability to build your own in seconds. Of course CodeRush for Visual Studio® .NET is also *100% managed code* and *fully integrated within the IDE* itself, so you can start extending your development environment today using nothing but managed code. Every single CodeRush feature is implemented as a plug-in using Visual Studio's form designer and property browser. It's the fastest, most powerful way to extend Visual Studio® .NET -- guaranteed  



*ویژگیها*: 
Visualization ToolsAdvanced Selection ToolsClipboard ToolsNavigation ToolsCode TemplatesCodeRush Extensibility*وب سایت*: 
http://www.devexpress.com/Products/V...ing_Assistance

----------


## Netsky

سلام .
شاید تا حالا وارد سایت هایی شده باشید که وقتی قصد خروج از اونها رو دارید ، به شما یه پیغام میدن و میگن که چه مدت زمانی توی سایت بودید . این کامپوننت هم همین کار رو میکنه و موقع خروج کاربر از برنامه بهش میگه که چه مدت زمانی داخل برنامه بوده . روش استفاده هم به صورت یک عکس در کنار سورسی که واسه دانلود گذاشتم قرار داده شده . 
اگه کسی هم سوال داشت به صورت پیغام خصوصی ازم بپرسه ! :لبخند: 
امیدوارم خوشتون بیاد .
بای بای ...................................

----------


## Netsky

سلامی گرم در این زمستان نه چندان سرد ( البته در شیراز ) .
خب دوستان یه کامپوننت دیگه نوشتم که همراه با سورس تقدیم تون میشه . این کامپوننت با داشتن ظاهر بسیار زیبا ( ویستا – شیشه ای ) برنامه رو خیلی کاربر پسند میکنه . پس اگه قصد استفاده از یه کامپوننت چندکاره رو دارید ، حتما از این کامپوننت استفاده کنید . این کامپوننت دارای چند ویژگی هستش که در زیر به اونها اشاره میکنم : 
1- شما میتونید با استفاده از کد زیر به کامپوننت بگید که ساعت رو با حروف فارسی نمایش بده .

persian_Time1.Set_PersianTime();

2 - کد زیر باعث نشون دادن تاریخ هجری شمسی در کامپوننت میشه . 

persian_Time1.Set_Persian_Date();

3- این کد هم کامپوننت رو در وضعیت نمایش ساعت عددی قرار میده . 

persian_Time1.Set_Numeral_Time();

4-  اگه خواستید کامپوننت متن مورد نظر خودتون رو نشون بده ، از کد زیر استفاده کنید . 

persian_Time1.Default_Name("Programmer : Alireza Zare");

5 - اگه در برنامه تون جا کم داشتید و خواستید کاربر بتونه ساعت رو مخفی یا دوباره ظاهر کنه ، نگران نباشید . چون این امکان هم به شکل یک دکمه زیبا در کامپوننت گنجونده شده . 

البته این ورژن 1.0.0 این کامپوننت هستش و در حال نوشتن کد برای اضافه کردن امکانات بیشتر به این کامپوننت هستم . 
هر وقت ورژن های بعدی آماده شد حتما خبرتون میدم . 
فعلا میتونید ورژن شماره 1 رو به همراه سورس کد دانلود کنید . 
دوستانی هم که در سایت عضو نیستن و امکان دانلود ندارن میتونن از وبلاگ خودم دانلود کنن . 
امیدوارم خوشتون بیاد .

----------


## Netsky

سلام به همه دوستان .
یه کامپوننت کاربردی واستون نوشتم که حتما به دردتون میخوره . 
این کامپوننت کار شما رو راحت میکنه . قابلیت های کامپوننت :
1- بدست آوردن شماره ساخت ویندوز 
2- سرویس پک ویندوز 
3- آدرس فولدر Windows 
4- شماره تولید ویندوز 
5- درایو ویندوز 
6- آدرس پوشه Application Data
7- آدرس فولدر User
کدهای زیر هم به ترتیب از شماره 1 تا 7 ردیف شدن .


win_Info1.Bulid_Number();
            win_Info1.Service_Pack();
            win_Info1.Windows_Folder();
            win_Info1.Windows_ProductID();
            win_Info1.Windows_Drive();
            win_Info1.AppData_Path();
            win_Info1.User_Document();

البته اگه حال و حوضله خوندن توضیحاتی رو که در بالا نوشتم ندارید . متونید از کد زیر استفاده کنید . یه Help کلی از روش کار کامپوننت بهتون میده . 


win_Info1.Help();

*شرمنده . فایل اضافه شد .*
بای بای ..........................................

----------


## Netsky

سلام به همه دوستان سی شارپ کار عزیز . 
قبلا توی بخش VB6 و VB.Net یه همچین کامپوننتی رو گذاشتم استقبال خوبی شد . گفتم واسه دوستای سی شارپ کار هم یه همچین کامپوننتی رو بنویسم شاید به دردشون بخوره ( که حتما میخوره ) .
این کامپوننت دو تا تابع داره . 
تابع شماره 1 : Windows_Sound
با این تابع میتونید صدای شروع ویندوز رو پخش کنید . بنابراین کد زیر رو در قسمت Form_Load برنامتون قرار بدید :

aZ_Sound1.Windows_Sound();
تابع شماره 2 : Your_Sound
با این یکی میتونید موزیک مد نظر خودتون رو پخش کنید . کد زیر رو در داخل Form_Load بنویسید : 

aZ_Sound1.Your_Sound("C:\\Music.wav");
اونجایی که نوشتم C:\\Music.wav باید آدرس فایل مورد نظر خودتون رو جایگزین کنید . 
راستی فایل موزیکتون باید دارای فرمت Wav باشه . 
کامپوننت و سورسش آماده دانلود هستن . 
بای بای ................................

----------

